

Things You Didn't Know About Antimatter - zain
http://dsc.discovery.com/space/top-10/anti-matter/

======
jleyank
I thought particle/anti-particle pairs were one theory re: black hole
emissions: a virtual particle pair cones into existence at the edge of the
event horizon. One of the pair goes left and gets swallowed. One goes right
and is left outside, becoming a real particle. The black hole loses just a
tiny bit of energy and off it goes...

The emitted particles can be matter or antimatter, as the pair production is
random. Unless some new physics says that antimatter particles "roll downhill"
better to explain the currently-observed universe ratio.

